# Photoshop 5.5 oder Photoshop 6.0?



## Brainworm (24. Februar 2002)

Ich denke die Frage gab es schon, aber habe leider nix gefunden.

Bevorzugt ihr Photoshop 5.5 oder 6.0 ?

Ich nutze zur zeit noch die 5.5 und habe über die 6.0 auch nur schlechtes gehört  

Was meint ihr?

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Februar 2002)

selber testen dann meinung posten, finde 6.0 besser


----------



## Nino (24. Februar 2002)

*6.0*

Hi
Ich finde Potoshop 6.0 natürlich besser  
In 6.0 wurde sehr vieles gefixt und es ist extra
fürs webdesign geeignet.
Also wenn du mit Webdesign zu tun hast würde ich dir Photoshop 6.0 empfehlen  

MFG
Nino


----------



## Brainworm (24. Februar 2002)

Selber testen? Du weißt aber, was das kostet, oder?

Gibts ne Shareware Version?

Wie ist die Umstellung von 5.5 auf 6.0? Geht das schnell, ist vieles gleich ect.?

Ich hoffe es )

cYa,
Brainworm


----------



## ernii (24. Februar 2002)

also von ps6 gibt es ne Demo, natürlich mit eingeschränkten Funktionsumfang, aber zum testen reichts.
Ansonsten hat die 6er Version wirklich gute Neuerungen (Textfunktion verbessert, "Optionen Leiste", Verflüssigen ...) die aber alle keine ca. 350 € Wert sind (das war doch der Preis für ein Update von 5.5 oder?)

cu
ernii


----------

